# Preamp FMR RNP “Really Nice Preamp” $220



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

very decent outboard 2 channel preamp, killer price and since stocks are so low probably even more desirable









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

How much difference do you think this would make if someone had say a Focusrite Scarlett already?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Guncho said:


> How much difference do you think this would make if someone had say a Focusrite Scarlett already?


depending on the model of Scarlett you have this would add two more channels with a little more versatility over the stock Focusrite preamps and options


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have this preamp. They are very good and provides a lot of detail. Here is a comparison that I found on youtube. A focusrite 212 vs the FMR RNP.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't hear a difference. Sounds like he's overdriving something when he sings.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Chito said:


> I have this preamp. They are very good and provides a lot of detail. Here is a comparison that I found on youtube. A focusrite 212 vs the FMR RNP.


I'm not sure about his levels from take to take. So actual output is a crap shoot.

The FMR seemed to deliver more clarity & detail to my ear. How significant? Can't tell over YouTube.

The +18 LED is a nice feature. Lotsa headroom for your mix and master guys to work in . If the "twelve position" switch is detented then there's a chance for accurate repeatable results.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Yes the Gain is stepped. How closely matched the resistors are, would determine it's accuracy in stereo (if required). 





__





FMR Really Nice Preamp


FMR's dual-channel mic preamp offers a transparent sound at a project-studio price.




www.soundonsound.com


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I made an offer.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

It was gone.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not surprised. Was tempted to get it at $250. It's selling for $700+ at L&M.


----------

